# Mated Pair Arch Angel NON SHOW QUALITY need home



## Yong (Oct 15, 2003)

Hello all, I have one beautiful pair of Arch Angel Pigeons. They are not show quality. They will not make good breeders, but will make nice additions to your pigeon family. They are calm and quite, I have them in the house with me, and seem well manered. They came from a man in another state who was "liquidating" his pigeons. The hen has a 98 band on her, and the cock is not banded. if you are interested, let me know, and we will talk it over. =) yong

PS. I will pay for shipping, and there is no charge on the adoption. Any donations gladly accepted though as all monies go towards rescue and rehab of pigeons.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

They are beautiful Yong .. I'm tempted but will be strong.

Terry


----------



## Yong (Oct 15, 2003)

You have the same problem I do....I showed my husband a picture of what they are suppossed to look like, and he and I agreed they are much prettier this way. Instead of black feathers on them it is a very dark green, and they have purple. I just got them in last night. I didn't realize they are as small as they are. Yong


----------



## Robby (Sep 1, 2003)

*arch angels*

Hi, I am interested in ur arch angels My name is Robby and i have 4 different breeds of pigeon and ur's is not 1 of them thanx would love to have them


----------



## Yong (Oct 15, 2003)

HI there, I have one person pending at the moment, but you neve know what may happen. Can you tell me about your intentions, housing, and experience? Sorry for the inquiry, but I'm sure you know why I have to ask. Thank you, Looking forward to your reply. Yong


----------



## Robby (Sep 1, 2003)

*arch angels*

HI YONG,
I have had pigeons since im 13 yrs. old now im 47 so i have a bit of experence with pigeons I havent had arch angels since i was a kid and would just like to get a few pr. and the ones u have would be a start I have 40 tipplers/ 15 flying flights/ 11 helmets/ 4 ind. fantails my intentions r to try to get a least 1 or 2 pr. of every pigeon breed i can come across just something i would like to do no special reason . I have 3 lofts 1 is 12x12 the other is 8x8 the 3rd. is small 4x6 it houses my helmets thanx for ur response yours in the sport Robby


----------



## Yong (Oct 15, 2003)

Thank you for your reply. Were you able to see the picture of them? I just noticed that it pending on this site. Send me your email to [email protected] and I will get you a picture of them, just to make sure it's what you want. I have not heard back from the other person yet, but FYI, I will give them a couple of days. Yong


----------



## Robby (Sep 1, 2003)

*arch angels*

Hi Yong, I sent u my e-mail add. i await the pic's of the birds thanx again Robby


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Yong, 


Those archangels MAY not be show quality but they are really gorgeous! I wouldn't know a show quality bird if it was right in front of me! LOL. The few show quality specimens I've seen in the past, never look all that great to me anyways. I did once however see this pigeon with the most PERFECT, absolutely perfect legs and feet. So red, so clean, nails look like they were manicured and the legs in general looked like they were made of wax. And this wasn't a show bird


----------



## Yong (Oct 15, 2003)

I'm afraid I tend to favor the mutts. =) Yong


----------



## Robby (Sep 1, 2003)

*arch angels*

HI yong, did u get to give away the birds if not i am still interested thanx Robby


----------



## Yong (Oct 15, 2003)

HI Robby, I still have them, but it is looking like this lady is going to take them. I will let you know if it falls through. Thank you for your patience. Yong


----------



## Robby (Sep 1, 2003)

*arch angels*

Hi Yong, thanx for the reply I await any further replys am still interested if no one picks them up thanx Robby


----------



## Yong (Oct 15, 2003)

Hi Robby, Thank you for the sincere interest in them. However, they were sent out today to their new home. Sorry, Yong


----------



## Robby (Sep 1, 2003)

*arch angels*

Hi Yong, glad to hear they found a home, please keep me in mind if u come across any other pigeons that need adoption. i've searched around my area and i cant seem to find any shelters that have pigeons for adoption thanx again for keeping me in mind ur's in the sport Robby


----------



## Yong (Oct 15, 2003)

thank you Robby, I sure will! I appreciate your patience. Yong


----------

